# Topics > Related topics > 3D printing, 3D scanning, 3D archiving >  MakerBot Replicator, desktop 3D printer, MakerBot Industries, Brooklyn, New York, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - MakerBot Industries

Home Page - makerbot.com/3d-printers/ecosystem

----------


## Airicist

Reprappro Mendel printing a MakerBot robot
April 25, 2013

----------


## Airicist

MakerBot Mystery Build: Back from Sabbatical

Published on Oct 4, 2013




> The MakerBot returns from a brief hiatus! After some much-needed maintenance, the Replicator is put back to work turning digital designs into real objects. This week's object is actually very useful--place your best guess of what's being printed in the comments below.

----------


## Airicist

MakerBot Replicator Desktop 3D Printer (Fifth Generation Model)

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> MakerBot CEO Bre Pettis introduces the fifth generation MakerBot Replicator Desktop 3D Printer
> 
> Today, we're excited to announce the latest addition to the MakerBot 3D Ecosystem. Introducing the all-new fifth-generation MakerBot Replicator Desktop 3D Printer! Built from the ground up, the MakerBot Replicator Desktop 3D Printer defines a new standard in reliability, quality, and ease of use.
> 
> All fifth-generation MakerBot 3D Printers are powered by the MakerBot Replicator 3D Printing Platform, which offers amazing features like:
> 
> • A groundbreaking user interface equipped with a 3.5" full-color LCD display
> • An on-board camera for remote print monitoring and easy sharing
> • The easily swappable and replaceable MakerBot Replicator Smart Extruder, which detects filament absence and automatically pauses your print
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MakerBot Replicator Mini Compact 3D Printer 

 Published on Feb 25, 2014




> Unleash creativity with the educational, entertaining, and useful MakerBot Replicator Mini, winner of 4 awards at CES 2014.

----------


## Airicist

MakerBot Mystery Build: Big Floppy Ears

 Published on Mar 14, 2014




> Friday brings another edition of our mystery 3D print series with the MakerBot Replicator! Will gets ambitious and sends another day-long print to the machine, and this one ends up going for more than 27 hours! Place your best guess as to what's being built in the comments below.

----------

